# Snow in CT



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

IM sitting here looking out my window at it snowing in somers ct this gives me hope but i wish it would actually stick and be more than a flurry!


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

Got about 2 inches in NW CT plowed one of my commercals today.


----------



## KMC (Nov 29, 2006)

It will snow soon. It's starting to get colder maybe in the next few weeks we will get snow.payup


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

It least it's a start.............:bluebounc


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

saw some flurries today, but that was it.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

Chevytruck85;350414 said:


> Got about 2 inches in NW CT plowed one of my commercals today.


what the heck did you plow! im in Winsted all we got was a light coating not even a half inch...


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

I know Litchfield, torrington only a coating but up in Goshen there was close to 2 inches.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Was snowing pretty good in Southbury today but nothing that stuck. At least it was something new to watch for a half hour.


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

seriously, that was just depressing seeing the flurries comin down. but here's a question, why did i see 3 people with plows on today? that's more than i've seen all season!! it gives me some hope...what do u guys think?


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Local news stations are reporting chances for sleet and freezing rain this weekend and Monday. My guess is people are getting fired up for that even though there may be nothing to plow


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

jt5019;350956 said:


> Local news stations are reporting chances for sleet and freezing rain this weekend and Monday. My guess is people are getting fired up for that even though there may be nothing to plow


With weather like this we won't be making any payup


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I dont think channel 3 updated that map ... either that or someone is way off with the temps for early next week. Both channel 30 news and channel 8 said freezing rain to sleet to possibly snow for Monday.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Too all you guys that watch your local guys go to accu weather. com and study the models and listen to the video's I'm sure it will make you smile They get into real weather forecasting, not like the local boys who are into more of the celebratiy side of things??

The weather pattern has changed and the Norheast is going to have a lot of cold weather with potentential storms riding up the east coast!!! 

Mak.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm still praying.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Stark_Enterprises;351878 said:


> I'm still praying.


Its not looking good


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

when I ordered some parts for my sprayer on Thursday I didn't rush the delivery since I saw the forecast looked weak. I was hoping that by doing that we might get some action. Guess not.

Northern CT might get some snow, but nothing within 25-30 miles of the coast for sure.


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

Currently raining right now, and being 38 degrees, i dont believe to expect anything different. I bet this summer will be excellent to buy a new truck, theres so many dealers right now with too many plow trucks and no snow so no purchases being made. I wonder if plow costs for the summer will be the same or will they be lower?


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm in Somers too, though i didn't see any snow falling, must have been at work.. last week i woke up to snow, but when i looked at the ground and saw the wet grass, i went back to sleep. lets hope some time soon... i have an account up Gulf Road, she called me last week and said that it was sticking...i didn't really believe it, but i'd push if she wants me too payup


----------

